# Dog Bleeding



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi I was just really curious, My 9 month old Bella just went into heat for her first time, Shes bleeding very very heavy, I though she got a cut but no, shes dripping blood all over the house and I feel bad keeping her in one room. when will this stop and is it natural to have so much blood? Thanks


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure how much is too much as far as the heat. Just wanted to sympathize with you and Bella. Our Chloe is about the same age, she turned 10 months today and just got her first heat a few weeks ago. She dripped as well and was very swollen. She has also had pano in her back leg this past week, so she was very miserable and a little cranky. 
She is getting over it now, so I would say bear with her. Extra cuddle time. I would check others comments about how much is too much.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds normal. If you are worried, take her to the vet. 

I'm not trying to be rude, but if you plan on keeping an intact female, you MUST educate yourself on how to care and manage her properly. It is a BIG responsibility owning an intact animal. You must take extra precautions and be on top of her reproductive/biological changes. It's important to know the general facts about canine reproduction if you plan to keep intact animals. 

Here are some links to read. Please take time to go through them. If you are not experienced with intact animals or are unable to deal with the events like heat cycles, you should get your female spayed a month or so after she goes out of heat. 

Reproduction, The Heat Cycle, Signs of Heat
How Long Does the Heat Cycle Last in the Dog?
Canine reproduction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Normal Canine Estrous Cycle
Estrous cycle in dogs - Signs and Stages of Dog Estrus | VCA Animal Hospitals
Tips for a Female Dog in Heat


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

There are excellent dog diapers on the market, both online and most major petstores carry them. My girls have long since been spayed (they are almost 9 yrs old) but when they were younger, and several fosters over the years, I never had a dog that would rip them off like some people worry about. Just simply redirect them if they sniff and bother at it, and crate on some blankets that are easily washable if they chew at it when you aren't around (such as work, errands, etc).

Just use womens feminine pads for more absorbancy and change it regularly throughout the day of course for hygine purposes. The diapers are washable, but usually air dry only, so if you need to wash it, wash in the evening, crate up at night and let it dry overnight for the next day. You won't need to wash it daily if you keep the pads changed. 

Some dogs bleed more than others, and some are cleaner during heat than others. The amount will usually taper off towards the end of the cycle (3 weeks) but it is a 3 week cycle.


----------

